# اريد شرح مفصل ل wbs



## مهندس سيمنز (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

ممكن يا اخوان شرح ل مع امثلة واقعية ..

Wbs ((work breakdown structure


----------



## مهندس سيمنز (20 أبريل 2011)

للرفع .................


----------



## ahmadbarham (26 أبريل 2011)

الاخ الفاضل
WBS هي اختصار لـ Work Breakdown structure
والتي تعني بالعربي (ترجمة حرفية) هيكل تفصيلي للأعمال
بمعنى اخر تفصيل الأعمال المنجزة.
فمثلا لو عندك مبنى مكون من طابقين طوابق وأردت ان تنشأ WBS
فممكن انو تقسم العمل الى جزئين مثلا
الجزء الاول: هو اعمال الطابق الاول
الجزء الثاني: اعمال الطابق الثاني
ومن ثم تبدأ بتفصيل أكثر لهذين الجزئين
فمثلا ممكن تفترض انو الأعمال في الطابق الاول راح تحتوي على أعمال اخرى
مثل اعمال الصب والخرسانة
اعمال الطوب
اعمال التمديدات الكهربائية
وهكذا
ومن ثم ممكن تفصل اكثر في كل عمل وبالنهاية راح تكون مثل شجرة وتتفرع منها الاغصان
أرجو انو قد أفدتك ولاتنسانا من الدعاء


----------



## himaelnady (28 أبريل 2011)

تفضل يا بشمهندس الرابط هذا كتاب ممتاز جدا للمهندس خالد عبد العال 
http://www.mediafire.com/?pm5cvcb9l84r65s


----------



## elnahhas (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هذا مثال على wbs
ملحوظه ال wbs ربما يكون لمشروع واحد او لمشاريع الشركه او الموسسه كلها وهذا نموذج ل wbs لمشروع واحد (مثال) ويتم اكماله بنفس الصوره ونفس الاسلوب ​


----------



## البسام (7 يونيو 2011)

اخي الكريم سوف اقوم بشرح wbs مع مثال من واقع العمل
ليكن في المعلوم اولا ان ليست كل المشاريع تعتمد العمل ب wbs فهذه المسالة يجب التفاهم بها مع المالك لأن لها وزن معين وعلى اساس هذه الوزن يتم احتساب قيمة العمل والدفعات المالية. ولكن في كثير من الأحيان يعتمدها مهندس التخطيط بالاتفاق مع قيادات المشروع من اجل مراقبة تطور العمل.

لنفرض ان اول رقم تعطيه هو ( 1- المشروع) ونسبته يجب ان يكون وزنه 100%
الارقام التي تأتي تحته هي 1-1، 1-2، 1-3، 1-4، ....... الخ
وهي على سبيل المثال
1-1 المستندات او HOME OFFICE ولنفرض ان وزنها من المشروع هي 30%
( هذه تشمل جميع المستندات اللتي يجب ان تقدمها الى الاستشاري او المالك من اجل الموافقه قبل الشروع بالشراء او العمل).
تحت هذا البند هنالك على سبيل المثال، تقديم الرسومات
فالرسومات تاخذ رقم 1-1-1، وتاخذ وزن فرعي على سبيل المثال ( 70%) من ال ( 30%) او وزن اساسي ( 21%) من ال (100%)
فكلما تقدم المشروع في تقديم الرسومات والحصول على الموافقة تقوم انت بتقديم النسبة بناء على نسبة التقدم الى ان تحصل على كامل النسبة المخصصة وبالتالي الحصول على قيمة هذه الفعالية.

سوف ياتي بعد تقديم HO، عملية شراء وتجهيز المواد وسوف تعطيها رقم 1-2 ووزنها الاساسي ( على سبيل المثال) 40%
تحت هذا البند تضع كل المواد الاساسية والفرعية التي يجب شراؤها وتوفرها في المشروع، وكل مادة تاخذ رقم فرعي وهو 1-2-1، 1-2-2، 1-2-3، 1-2-4، 1-2-5 وهكذا
وعلى سبيل المثال
1-2-1= شراء المواد الاساسية= 90% من ال 40%
وتحت هذا البند تضع كل المواد الاساسية وتوزع ال 90% عليها وعلى حسب الاهمية.

ولنفرض 1-2-2= شراء المواد الغير الاساسية= 10% من ال 40%
وتحت هذا البند توزع ال 10% على جميع المواد الغير اساسية

وكلما تقدمت في عملية الشراء والتوريد تقوم انت بتقديم نسبة الانجاز وتحقيق القيمة من الوزن المعطى مسبقا.

تحت بند الشراء والتوريد تاتي عملية التركيب
1-3 التركيب وتعطيها وزن 25%
تحت التركيب تقوم بوضع حميع فعاليات التركيب وتقوم بتوزيع نسبة 25% عليها وعلى حسب الاهمية ولاننسى ان تعطي ارقاما 1-3-1، 1-3-2، 1-3-3، 1-3-4، 1-3-5 وهكذا

بعدها تأتي عملية الفحص TESTING AND COMISSIONING وتعطيها رقم 1-4
وتعطيها النسبة المتبقية وهي 5%
وتوم بادراج كافة الاماكن اللتي تحتاج الى فحص وتشغيل وتوزع نسبة ال 5% عليها وعلى حسب الاهمية
ولاتنسى ان تعطي ارقام 1-4-1، 1-4-2، 1-4-3، 1-4-5، وهكذا
وكلما تقدم عمل الفحص لجزء معين وتمت الموافقة عليه من المالك تقوم انت بتقديم النسبة لذلك الجزء.

والان لنتحقق
HO+PROCUREMENT+INSTALLATION+TESTING & COMM= 100%
ويمكن ان تقوم بالاسهاب اكثر فاكثر فاكثر، خاصة اذا كان المشروع كبير ججا وميزانيته ضخمة فعليك بالتفاصيل
لأنه كما يقولون 
الشيطان يسكن في التفاصيل
فاذا قمت بالتفصيل اكثر فاكثر تكون قد قللت نسبة المخاطر على المشروع وبالتالي تكون على معرفة وكذلك ادارة المشروع اين يمكن الخلل من خلال التفاصيل اللتي عملتها منذ بداءة المشروع.

أرجو ان يكون الشرح مفيد وان المعلومه قد وصلت


----------



## mustafasas (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخ بسام


----------



## ماهر2013 (7 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------

